# Wie fange ich Schleien?



## Steffen Kessel (9. Juni 2002)

Ich habe schon seit 2 Jahren keine gescheite Schleie gefangen. Könnt ihr mir helfen? Gibt es gute Futter? Schwimmer oder Grund? Wurm oder Mais? Gebt einfach euren Senf dazu. Meine größte und letzte Schleie war 53cm bei 4500g. 

Danke für Eure Antworten
 :c                          ;+


----------



## Lynx (9. Juni 2002)

Servus Steffen,
direkt auf Schleien kannst Du meiner Meinung nicht gehn, Brassen und Karpfen haben das gleiche Zielfutter.
Schleien fressen alles kleine Zeug am Grund.
Gut gehen sie auf Zuckmückenlarven, Würmer, Schnecken und Muscheln. Auch Teig kann erfolgreich sein.


----------



## TommyD (10. Juni 2002)

Hi
Also ich würde es mit wurm(am besten Mistwurm) an einer kleinen feinen am besten durchsichtigen Wagglerpose versuchen so hab ich schon schöne gefangen.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Hummer (11. Juni 2002)

Ein Waggler ist eine Pose, die an ihrem untersten Punkt an der Hauptschnur befestigt wird. Sie kann an einer festen Position mittels Bleischroten oder als Laufpose montiert werden (siehe Zeichnung).

Ganz links siehst Du eine herkömmliche Posenmontage, rechts sind die unterschiedlichen Wagglermontagen.

Bei Verwendung eines Wagglers läßt sich die Hauptschnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose unter Wasser drücken, um sie so dem Windeinfluß zu entziehen.







Zeichnung aus:
Kluwe-Yorck, Vincent: Fische fangen - Im englischen Stil. Einführung in das moderne Friedfischangeln, 1998
mit freundlicher Genehmigung des Autors.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Borgon (12. Juni 2002)

Also ich bin leidenschaftlicher Schleienangler.Erstmal Gratulation zu der 53cm-Schleie,fängt man nicht alle Tage.Also mit dem Anfüttern von Schleien ist das so eine Sache.Ich schreib dir mal ein paar wichtige Punkte auf:
1.Schleien lassen sich nicht so leicht anfüttern wie z.b.Karpfen(hängt aber auch vom Gewässer ab)
2.Helles Futter schreckt die Schleien eher ab,möglichst dunkles Futter verwenden.Schleie lieben kleingehäckselte Mistmaden und Lebkuchenmehl im Futter.
3.Als Köder bewährt sich Mistmade,Schleienschnecke und Tauwurm,muss man probieren was gerade am besten ist.
4.Schleien haben unter Wasser eine Route so ähnlich wie Karpfen,am besten Krautkanten suchen und nach Blasenspuren Ausschau halten
5.Die beste Schleienzeit ist morgens,abends oder vor einem Gewitter.&quot;Vernieselte&quot;Sommertage sind auch gut,nachts beisst auch der ein oder andere.
6.Noch haben die Schleien nicht gelaicht!(bei uns jedenfalls)Momentan sind beste Aussichten auf Erfolg.Während und nach der Laichzeit geht erstmal nicht mehr viel.
7.Die meisten guten Schleiengewässer haben schlammigen Grund,Posenmontage ist am besten.
8.Montage so fein wie eben noch möglich(Schleien ziehen bei der Flucht ins Kraut)Flouro-Carbon-Vorfächer sind empfehlenswert für die scheuen Schleien
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen,wenn noch was ist frag einfach :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Juni 2002)

Versuche dein Glück am Abend und in den Morgenstunden. Am besten mit Mistwurm, Made und Tauwurm. Mit diesen in kleinen Stücken fütter ich auch an. Ist der See, Teich oder Kieskuhle sehr stark verkrautet, würde ich mit einer Harke den Gewässergrund paar Quadratmeter freimachen, Am besten paar Tage vorher. Ansonsten versuche es an Baumüberhängen, Schilfkanten, Seerosenfelder und Krautkanten. Schleien fängt man meist in sehr flachen Uferzonen. Versuche dein Glück bis max. 1,5m Wassertiefe. Wünsche Dir dabei viel Petri Heil dabei


----------



## AngelChris (12. Juni 2002)

@Borgon
Was sind denn Mistmaden???


AngelChris


----------



## Guest (12. Juni 2002)

Ich habe einen neuen spitznamen: [BLINK]Schleie[/BLINK]  
E-mailadresse ist: phs.kessel@t-online.de

ehemaliger: Steffen Kessel :g  :g  :g  :g


----------



## Borgon (12. Juni 2002)

@Angelchris-Das gleiche wie Mistwürmer.Ist aber bei uns umgangssprachlich so üblich auch &quot;Mistmade&quot;zu sagen,obwohls eigentlich keine sind :q


----------

